# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قصه بنت مع ابوها بس قمة الاحراج

## عفاف الهدى

قصه بنت مع ابوها بس قمة الاحراج




نترككم مع قصة الفتاة..!


كنت قاعدة اتفرج عالتلفزيون... متابعة مسلسل... وجا مشهد زواج وحدة من الشخص اللي تحبه من زمااااان...


قلبت القناة على قناة Fuziah (لحد يسألني وشي قناة فوزية اسألو الوليتا بس لووول)...


لقيت عرض ازياء فساتين عرايس... قلبت لقيت خطوات وضع مكياج العروس... سكرت التلفزيون وجريت الونة
التفت على ابوي اللي نسيت تماما انه كان جنبي. .. قال لي ابوي:


خير ان شاء الله يابنتي؟! وش فيك؟! عسى ماشر؟!



انا تلخبطت ساعتها وفتحت له التلفزيون وقعدت ساكتة...




ايه اكيد بسكت وش اقول؟ اقول له ودي اعرس؟؟؟


(يعني اتزوج بالعربي)... اقول له ان صاحباتي اغلبهم تزوجو؟؟؟
ولا اقول له اني تمنيت اكون مكان بنت خالي في كوشتها وفي الزفة امس؟ يقطع الدراسة وسنينها ياشيخ...


اوف والله غثا يا بخت جداتنا ماتطق الوحدة العشر سنين الا هي مخطوبة وعلى الثنعش اعرست وان وصلت البنت ثمنطعش ما اعرست قالو عانس!!! هذوليك البنات اللي عايشين صح مب حنا اللي نعجز ونوصل سن اليأس مااعرسنا... أخ يبه الله يفتح عليك وتخليني اعرس... وتفكني من الدراسة...




وبينما انا غارقة في قاع هذي الهواجيس ويرن التلفون ويقطع حبل افكاري... طالع الرقم ابوي وقال رقم غريب... رد بلهجة رسمية:


-وعليكم السلام..... الله يسلمك..... الحمدلله بخير..... ايه انا ابوفلانة (منيب قايلة احلى نوف عشان محد يعرفني ويضحك علي).... لا منت غلطان انا هو... ماعليك زود الله يسلمك... من معاي ياخوي ماعرفتك... والنعم.... تفضل وش السالفة اللي تبيني فيها؟.... لا ماني مشغول... لهالدرجة الموضوع مهم؟!... تفضل تكلم شغلتني...



والتفت ابوي علي وعطاني نظرة غريبة



انا ساعتها قرصني قلبي مو من ردود ابوي بس من نظراته الغريبة



رد ابوي على المتصل: وش فيها زود طيب؟


... لا بس مافيها أي ميزات عن الباقي...



رد ابوي على المتصل: طيب وبعدين... ايوة....طيب وش اسمك الكامل؟.... وش تشتغل بالضبط؟..... طيب من دلك علي وعطاك رقمنا؟..... لا الموضوع يا ابني مو بهالبساطة.... العملية مش بيع وشرى وبس... الواحد لازم يسأل كثير ويحرص قبل يقدم على أي خطوة... لا موضوع انك تجي لبيتنا خليها بعدين... لين اسأل عن كل صغيرة وكبيرة... لا لما اكتفي من السؤال واخذ المعلومات اللي تكفي بتصل عليك تجي ونتفاهم ويكون خير ان شاء الله



انا كنت اتابع حركات ابوي وانا متشققة من الفرحة...


اخيرا انخطبت وبتزوج مثلي مثلي غيري...


يوووووه أخيرا بلبس فستان ابيض منفووووووش



اخيرا بطلع اجهز واتقضى للزواج... بسوي زواج كبير مررررررة وبحط زفة ريميكس وطرحتي مابيها خليجية وع بخليها مبتكرة... منيرة منيب عازمتها هي وخواتها ماعزموني الاسبوع اللي فات على الدي جي اللي سووه... وحصة صديقة امي منيب عازمتها بعد مالي خلقها تحوسني لو حطيت اورج... وبشتري اغراض واشيل واحط واخطط... بيصدع راسي بس ولو لذيذ هالصداع...



يوم قفل الخط ابوي التفت علي وهو مبتسم


ابتسامة تعجب وهو ساكت... قلت:
- هاه يبه؟ متى بيجي يشوفني؟
- منهو
- هذا اللي خطبني تو
- وشو؟!
- خطيبي اللي تو
- تموووووونين انتي ووجهك صار خطيبك على طول ماعندك وقت


- ايه يبه ترى احذرك هالمرة شف تكرش العريس مثل ماكرشت ولد ام مساعد العام للحين تراها حازة في نفسي ترا هالمرة بضرب عن الدراسة... ولا الاكل مقدر اضرب عنه...


والرسول حث على تزويج من ترضون دينه وخلقه... وهذا قايل قلبي انه اجودي ترا مااعرفه بس اتوقع انه كذا... وترا العرس اهم من الدراسة عشان الجنس البشري ماينقرض.... وبعدين من قال لك اني منيب مكملة دراستي والله بكمل


حسيت ان عيون ابوي بتطلع من شدة علامات التعجب


اللي في وجهه بعدين انفجر من الضحك


- هي انتي وين رحتي حدك حدك لا تشطحين!!!


- وش اشطح؟! هذي الحقيقة والحقيقة ماتزعل وانت الله يطول لنا بعمرك علمتنا على الصراحة وحب الحقيقة


- أي عريس واي هم؟؟!!... انتي مسخنة؟؟ ... هذا مندوب شركة يبي يجي يوريني المكنسة الكهربائية العجيبة على قولته اللي تغسل وتنفخ وتطبخ خخخخخخخ....
قومي نامي يابنيتي ولا تكثرين قعدة قدام التلفزيون... الحين بس عرفت ليه سكرتيه تو...


الله يقطع ام العجلة اللي تعرفونها

----------


## ward roza <3

ههههههههههههه

مسكينة عورت بقلبي 

تسلمي عفافه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش حب

----------


## عنيده

ههههههههههههااي ..

جد احرااج ..

بس شكلها جد مفجوعه ع الزوااج ..

يالله بالستر ..

يعطيج العافيه خيتو ..

موفقه ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بالعنود غناتي 

مسكينة احراج

----------


## جنى الورود

ههههههههههههههههه
يسلمواعلى القصة 
تحياتي لك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفو غناتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*خوش خوش!!*
*هذي قويت عيون وتستاهل ما جاها من الاحراج* 

*يسلموا غناتييي عفاف* 
*دمتي بود..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم لي احلى ورودة

----------


## هدوء الغرام

حلــــــــــــــــــــــــوة 
صحيح في العجلة الندامة 
أحسها بعدين فيسها من الخجل ما ينعرف 

تسلمي على الطرح الجميل جداً 
قصة حليوةِ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ههه
تسلمي عالمرور غناتي

----------


## رنيم الحب

*ههههههههههههههه* 
*ويش هالفشلة ..* 
*مسكينه عورت بقلبي ... مستعجلة على عمـرهآآ* 
*لكن .. زودتهـآآ مرة* 
*ولا كأن أبوهـآ اللي تكلمه* 
*لو أنا مكانها أستحي ولاأطلع من غرفتي أسبووع كآمل من الفشلة* 

*يسلموو خيتو ..* 
***عفـآف ***
*على الطرح الرآآآئع* 

*موفقة لكل خير* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا بالغاليين

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحه كانها مفجوعه 
بس تستاهل الاحراج 
يسلمو عموووه ع الطرح الرائع 
تحياتيـ ..~_~

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يامسكينه
عامله حلها عندها الحاسه السادسه×_0

----------


## عاشقه الحب

ههههههههه

جد احراج

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورات صبايا عالمرور 
وعقبالكم

----------


## أموله

ههههههههههههههههههه‘َ
احسها تحطمت
مسكينه :(..!
الله يزوج كل العزاب
يسلمو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"][COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]تسلم لي احلى اموله 

وعقبالش اذا كبرتي شويات[/COLOR][/COLOR]

----------

